# Can I find a chart on Apeture ISO and shutter speeds?



## Ihaveaquestion (Nov 7, 2005)

I want to start messing with these but I have no clue about what setting to do in what situation?

I need like a little cheat sheet or something?

ie..low light, outside, portrait etc.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 7, 2005)

You use a light meter.
If you get hold of an old Weston Euro it will do what you are looking for.

The meter tells you what the illuminance level of a scene is. It gives you the reading in a way you can understand - shutter speed (time) and aperture (intensity).
Once this is set you have a range of options.
1/30th @ f8 = 1/60th @ f5.6 = 1/15th @ f11... and so on. All those settings give you exactly the same exposure.
Changing the ISO just changes the relationship:
1/30th @ f8 for 400ISO will become 1/60th @ f8 for 800ISO and 1/15th @ f8 for 200ISO.

The smaller the aperture - the greater the depth of field.
The faster the shutter speed - the better motion is frozen.
You decide which one is the priority in your shot and select accordingly.

I'm sure someone will be along to point you at a site that tells you pretty much the same thing. But I'm sure you see the principle.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think you will find a 'cheat sheet' because the settings depend on the level of light.  You adjust those settings to affect depth of field and change how motion is captured (as Professor Hertz says  )...but the meter (usually in camera) will give you the starting point.  Of course, if you want to get more or less exposure than what the meter is telling you...you adjust one of the variables without adjusting the other.

If you want to try setting the aperture and shutter speed without help from the meter...there is the sunny 16 rule.  For a subject in direct sunlight...use F16 and set the shutter speed to 1/ISO

You can extrapolate other settings from there...and adapt the rule to other light levels....light shade, dark shade etc.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 7, 2005)

Using that formula (it's the Kodak one):
Cloudy Bright (no shadows) = 2 stops more
Heavy Overcast/Open Shade = 3 stops more
On sand or snow = 1 stop less


----------



## Cdeep04 (Nov 10, 2005)

http://finearts.camden.rutgers.edu/art/CameraSettings.PDF

try this it might give you some generalized help.


----------

